# Kovaley sano pox ja tiedostojen kaivaminen

## Obi-Lan

Tänään tuli sitten kylmää vettä niskaan kun yhäkkiä rupes parin kansion selailu antamaan vain I/O erroria. Tiedostojärjestelmänä reiserfs ja koko tietty 200gb ja ääriään myöten täynnä. Menin ajamaan siihen vielä

```

reiserfsck --rebuild-tree /dev/hda7
```

ja se kosahti nätisti erroriin cannot read the block ja huutelee kovasti, että hardware error. Dmesg on tämmöstä täynnä tätä:

```

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 247161867

Buffer I/O error on device hda7, logical block 192123114

hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=247161881, high=14, low=12280857, sector=247161868

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 247161868

Buffer I/O error on device hda7, logical block 192123115

```

Joten olettaa voi, että kyseessä todellakin on hardware error eli kovo hajoamassa. No nyt kun tuo --rebuild-tree on epäonnistunut, niin en voi enää mounttaa tuota osiota ja kaivaa ehjiä filjua pois. 

```

Gentoo ~ # mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/temp/

mount: Not a directory

Gentoo ~ #

```

Voiko tuosta enää mitenkään pelastaa mitä pelastettavissa on?

Ja sitten mitä tästä opimme:raid olisi varmaan kiva. Emon manuaalia selailin ja ide-raidia se ei tue, mutta sata-raidia se tukisi (raid 0 ja 1). Voiko linuxilla toteuttaa softa-raidia ide-kovoille ja onko siitä yleensä edes mihinkään. Entä jos syö näkkäriä ensi kuun ja ostaa kaks sata-kovoo ja pistää raidiin, tämän toteutuksessa ei varmaan tule ongelmia? Gentoon vanhan installaation voi varmaan kopioida myös tähän systeeemiin suoraan? (kernelin ja fstabin yms muutosten kera toki)

----------

## Zarhan

Raid 1 ei ole mitään muuta kuin peilaus, lisäksi emojen "raidit" ovat yleensä oikeasti softaraideja elikkä älykkyys käyttöjärjestelmätasolla. Kaksi kovalevyä on hyvä idea, mutta järkevämpää vain tehdä tarpallo kotihakemistoista, /var/db:stä, /etc:stä ja /var/libistä vaikkapa kerran yössä ja kopioida päälevyltä kakkoslevylle. (Luonnollisesti ainakin kahden sukupolven backupit hyvä pitää). Säästyy tilaa roimasti ja voit säilöä sinne muutakin (tietysti vähemmän arvokasta kamaa).

Jos haluat oikeaa raidia, hanki 3waren tai vastaavan raid-ohjain ja käytä raid5:ttä ja kolmea tai useampaa kovalevyä.

(Jaa miksi nuo hakemistot? No siksi että vain nuo kolme asetuksia sisältävää paikkaa tarvitsee Gentoossa arkistoida - kun ne ovat tallessa, systeemi pystyy jälleenrakentamaan itsensä emerge -e worldillä).

----------

## zeb

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voiko tuosta enää mitenkään pelastaa mitä pelastettavissa on?
> 
> 

 

Paras vaihtoehto olisi mielestäni tehdä kopio koko levystä dd-komennolla:

```

dd if=/dev/hda1 of=hda1.img bs=1M conv=noerror

```

Sitten voit yritä saada tämä tiedosto käyttökelpoiseksi reiserfsck:lla. Ongelma on tietysti se että kopion koko on 200Gt. Olisi ehkä mahdollista tehdä ensin kopio ensimmäisestä 10 gigasta, pelastaa tärkeät tiedostot, sitten seuraavat 10 Gt, jne.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Nyt olis uusi ja kaunis sata-levy kiinni, osioitu ja kamat kopioitu uudelle kovolle. Ainoa ongelma on nyt se, että en todellakaan keksi miten GRUBin saa asennettua uuden kovon MBR:lle?

```

# grub-install /dev/sda1

/dev/sda1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.

```

Ja grubin shellissäkään ei näy muuta kuin ide kovot. Miten ihmeessä mä saan grubin asennettua tolle sata-levylle, jotta voisin boottia siltä?

----------

## Zarhan

Älä käytä grub-installia vaan tee käsipelillä.

Käynnistä grub, sano

```

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

quit

```

  Rootin perään tulee kovalevy ja partitio jolla on /boot, indeksointi alkaa nollasta, setupin perään kovalevyn numero (jos MBR:ään halutaan asentaa)

----------

## zeb

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> Nyt olis uusi ja kaunis sata-levy kiinni, osioitu ja kamat kopioitu uudelle kovolle. Ainoa ongelma on nyt se, että en todellakaan keksi miten GRUBin saa asennettua uuden kovon MBR:lle?
> 
> ```
> 
> # grub-install /dev/sda1
> ...

 

```

grub-install --recheck /dev/sda

```

----------

## Obi-Lan

```

Gentoo ~ # grub-install --recheck /dev/sda

Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.

/dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.

```

Oisko ongelmaa nyt udevin tjsp kanssa vai onko se vaan jotain grub-bios epäyhteensopivuutta? Kernelistä sen ei pitäs olla kiinni koska:

```

Gentoo obi-lan # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24792 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1           9       72261   83  Linux

/dev/hda2              10         134     1004062+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3             135         384     2008125   83  Linux

/dev/hda4             385       24792   196057260    5  Extended

/dev/hda5             385        2817    19543041   83  Linux

/dev/hda6            2818        3426     4891761   83  Linux

/dev/hda7            3427       24792   171622363+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/hdb: 60.0 GB, 60040544256 bytes

16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 116336 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *           1      116336    58633312+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sda: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              14          76      506047+  83  Linux

/dev/sda3              77         442     2939895   83  Linux

/dev/sda4             443       24321   191808067+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5             443        3482    24418768+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6            3483        4091     4891761   83  Linux

/dev/sda7            4092       24321   162497443+  83  Linux

Gentoo obi-lan #

```

EDIT. Ja grub komentoa käyttäenkään en saa sitä näkemään muuta kuin hd0 ja hd1 jotka ovat IDE kovoja

----------

## AnXa

Otan osaa...

Elämä on.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Nonni. Imutin 2005.0 asennuscd:n ja lähdin puhtaalta pöydältä. Nyt on uusi systeemi pyörimässä ja tuntuu jopa, että bloatti gnomekin olisi nopeampi (vielä ei ole edes LDFLAGSeja) ku ennen.. no se nyt on vaa mutufiilistä. Kopioin vielä distfiles kansion vanhasta asennuksesta, ettei kaikkea tarvitse imuttaa uudelleen. 

Nyt on enää jäljellä kadonneiden tiedostojen metsästys. Kaikki mitä enää haluan palauttaa on entisen home kansion sisältö. Se on oma osionsa joka muistaakseni oli 160gb kooltansa. Kokonaisena sitä ei saa kopioitua dd mihinkään, mutta miten se kopiointi paloissa menisi? Man sivuja selaamalla ei ainakaan heti selvinnyt miten se menee. Tai onko mitään keinoa mountata sitä forcella mihinkää ja ottaa mitä irti saa. 

Niin aattelin vielä printtaa sivun pari dmesg:stä erroreita, mutta löytyykö mitään ohjelmaa, joka scannaisi kovon ja laskisi bad sectoreiden määrän?

----------

## zeb

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nyt on enää jäljellä kadonneiden tiedostojen metsästys. Kaikki mitä enää haluan palauttaa on entisen home kansion sisältö. Se on oma osionsa joka muistaakseni oli 160gb kooltansa. Kokonaisena sitä ei saa kopioitua dd mihinkään, mutta miten se kopiointi paloissa menisi?

 

Kopiointi paloissa, palojen koko 50Gt:

```

dd if=/dev/xyz1 of=kopio.img bs=1M count=51200 skip=$[51000 * pala]

```

Huom: 'pala' korvataan numerolla (ensin 0, sitten 1 jne.).

sys-fs/dd-rescue olisi parempi vaihtoehto: "Description: similar to dd but can copy from source with errors". En ole kuitenkin testannut.

Sitten losetup + reiserfsck ja eiköhän muutama tiedosto on pelastettavissa.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Ja näinhän se toimii, tosin isoista tiedostoista ei ollu kuin muutama pelastettavissa, pitänee vielä kokeilla ottaa tota isompana palana. Kaikki tietty menee lost+foundii ja sieltä niitä on kiva kaivella.. Tosin tässä asiassa auttaa nautilus, kun se osaa välillä tunnistaa, mikä tiedosto on kyseessä.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Ja nyt sattu sitte ihan ihme homma  :Shocked:  Kovalevy oli jäänyt joksikin aikaa oman onnensa nojaan kun on ollut muita kiireitä. No kokeilin vielä maxtorin PowerMax ohjelmalla vielä kokeeksi scannaa tuon levyn, se yleensä osaa kertoa mielestäni melko hyvin koska kovo on rikki (testattu töissä). No se veti pitkään sitä scannia ja ilmoitti että kovossa on jotain ongelmia, korjataanko. Mä fixasin sillä ton kovon, vedin reiserfsck --rebuild-treen ja se meni läpi.  Mounttasin kovon ja kaikki oli tallessa. 

Nyt mä oon vähä kahen vaiheilla kun ei tiedä onko tossa kovossa nyt vikaa vai ei. Ei sitä takuuvaihtoonkaan voi tarjota ku ei siinä nyt sit mitään vikaa ookkaan... Kun olis vaan tajunnu tehdä tän ensiksi.

----------

## Zarhan

emerge smartmontools

smartctl -a /dev/hda  (Tai mikä se rikkinäinen levy sitten onkaan).

Jos pre-fail-kategorian arvot näyttävät jotain ikävää niin kyllä se sit on hajoamassa oikeasti.

----------

## Obi-Lan

```

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   181   178   063    Pre-fail  Always       -       26140

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       703

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   253   253   063    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  6 Read_Channel_Margin     0x0001   253   253   100    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0027   251   246   187    Pre-fail  Always       -       55336

  9 Power_On_Minutes        0x0032   233   233   000    Old_age   Always       -       680h+54m

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x002b   253   252   157    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x002b   253   252   223    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       173

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       44

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       3328

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0008   252   252   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0008   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   253   252   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0008   199   199   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

201 Soft_Read_Error_Rate    0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       13

202 TA_Increase_Count       0x000a   253   242   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

203 Run_Out_Cancel          0x000b   253   252   180    Pre-fail  Always       -       2

204 Shock_Count_Write_Opern 0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

205 Shock_Rate_Write_Opern  0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

207 Spin_High_Current       0x002a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

208 Spin_Buzz               0x002a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

209 Offline_Seek_Performnce 0x0024   204   204   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

 99 Unknown_Attribute       0x0004   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

100 Unknown_Attribute       0x0004   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

101 Unknown_Attribute       0x0004   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

```

Näitäkö arvoja tarkoitat? Aika heikolt kyl näyttää..

----------

## Zarhan

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> Näitäkö arvoja tarkoitat? Aika heikolt kyl näyttää..

 

Joo, kovasti näyttää levy olevan täysin kunnossa, varsinkin jos raportin loppuun ei ole edes tallentunut merkintöjä logitetuista virhetoiminnoista (tuoreet kovalevyt osaavat pitää kirjaa kun jotain isoa hajoamista on tapahtunut). Ootko varma että vika on ollut nimenomaan levyssä eikä esim. RAID-ohjaimessa?

----------

## Obi-Lan

No pistetää koko ouputti:

```

smartctl -a /dev/hda

smartctl version 5.33 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-4 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     Maxtor 6Y200P0

Serial Number:    Y62QBY9E

Firmware Version: YAR41BW0

User Capacity:    203,928,109,056 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   7

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0

Local Time is:    Thu Aug 25 07:24:02 2005 EEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity

                                        was completed without error.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 ( 363) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x5b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        No General Purpose Logging support.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (  82) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   181   178   063    Pre-fail  Always       -       26140

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       703

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   253   253   063    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  6 Read_Channel_Margin     0x0001   253   253   100    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0027   251   246   187    Pre-fail  Always       -       55336

  9 Power_On_Minutes        0x0032   233   233   000    Old_age   Always       -       680h+54m

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x002b   253   252   157    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x002b   253   252   223    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       173

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0032   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       44

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       3328

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0008   252   252   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0008   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   253   252   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0008   199   199   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

201 Soft_Read_Error_Rate    0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       13

202 TA_Increase_Count       0x000a   253   242   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

203 Run_Out_Cancel          0x000b   253   252   180    Pre-fail  Always       -       2

204 Shock_Count_Write_Opern 0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

205 Shock_Rate_Write_Opern  0x000a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

207 Spin_High_Current       0x002a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

208 Spin_Buzz               0x002a   253   252   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

209 Offline_Seek_Performnce 0x0024   204   204   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

 99 Unknown_Attribute       0x0004   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

100 Unknown_Attribute       0x0004   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

101 Unknown_Attribute       0x0004   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

Warning: ATA error count 154 inconsistent with error log pointer 5

ATA Error Count: 154 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

        CR = Command Register [HEX]

        FR = Features Register [HEX]

        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

        ER = Error register [HEX]

        ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 154 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 6771 hours (282 days + 3 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was in an unknown state.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 8f 00 c3 08 e0  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0008c300 = 574208

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  42 ff 00 00 c3 08 e0 00      00:56:11.824  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S) EXT

  42 ff 00 00 c2 08 e0 00      00:56:11.824  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S) EXT

  42 ff 00 00 c1 08 e0 00      00:56:11.808  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S) EXT

  42 ff 00 00 c0 08 e0 00      00:56:11.808  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S) EXT

  42 ff 00 00 bf 08 e0 00      00:56:11.808  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S) EXT

Error 153 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 6771 hours (282 days + 3 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was in an unknown state.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 8f 00 c3 08 e0  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0008c300 = 574208

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  42 ff 00 00 c3 08 e0 00      00:08:47.232  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S) EXT

  42 ff 00 00 c2 08 e0 00      00:08:47.232  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S) EXT

  42 ff 00 00 c1 08 e0 00      00:08:47.232  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S) EXT

  42 ff 00 00 c0 08 e0 00      00:08:47.232  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S) EXT

  42 ff 00 00 bf 08 e0 00      00:08:47.216  READ VERIFY SECTOR(S) EXT

Error 152 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 6288 hours (262 days + 0 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was in an unknown state.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 00 00 00 00 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT at LBA = 0x00000000 = 0

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 03 01 00 00 00 e0 00      00:11:10.576  READ DMA

  ef 03 45 00 00 00 a0 00      00:11:09.808  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  ef 03 0c 00 00 00 a0 00      00:11:09.808  SET FEATURES [Set transfer mode]

  c6 00 10 00 00 00 a0 00      00:11:09.808  SET MULTIPLE MODE

  91 00 3f 00 00 00 af 00      00:11:09.808  INITIALIZE DEVICE PARAMETERS [OBS-6]

Error 151 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 6249 hours (260 days + 9 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was in an unknown state.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 28 25 5a 5f e0  Error: UNC 40 sectors at LBA = 0x005f5a25 = 6248997

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 cc 25 5a 5f e0 08   1d+03:28:39.696  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 cd 24 5a 5f e0 08   1d+03:28:38.672  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 ce 23 5a 5f e0 08   1d+03:28:37.648  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 cf 22 5a 5f e0 08   1d+03:28:36.624  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 d0 21 5a 5f e0 08   1d+03:28:35.584  READ DMA EXT

Error 150 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 6249 hours (260 days + 9 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was in an unknown state.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 28 24 5a 5f e0  Error: UNC 40 sectors at LBA = 0x005f5a24 = 6248996

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 cd 24 5a 5f e0 08   1d+03:28:38.672  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 ce 23 5a 5f e0 08   1d+03:28:37.648  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 cf 22 5a 5f e0 08   1d+03:28:36.624  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 d0 21 5a 5f e0 08   1d+03:28:35.584  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 d1 20 5a 5f e0 08   1d+03:28:34.560  READ DMA EXT

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      6772         -

# 2  Short offline       Completed: read failure       60%      6771         574321

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

Kyseessä on IDE kovo eikä RAID:ia ole. Piirisarja on VIA KT880. Silloin kun toi "hajosi" dmesg puski I/O erroria ja kun koitti käyttää reiserfsck:ta niin se keskeytti aina kaikki operaatiot ilmoittaen, että kovo on rikki.

----------

## Zarhan

Njoo, kyllähän se vikatilanne näyttää tuossa logissa selvästi olevan merkittynä. Reallocated sector counttikin näyttää tunnusluvuissa kuitenkin kovin pieneltä. 

Voit kokeilla vielä antaa käskyn levylle tehdä täydellisen self-testin.

```
smartctl -t long /dev/hda
```

 ja katsoa sitten tulokset komennolla 

```
smartctl -l selftest
```

 Testissä kulunee jonkin aikaa (dataa se ei tuhoa). 82 minuuttia tuon tulostuksen mukaan.

Jos testikin menee läpi niin voinet pitää levyä ainakin osittain toimivana..Tuo levy näemmä itse testailee itseään myös (automatic offline testing on enabled) ja login testikerta #2 on päättynyt virheeseen...Aja oma ja katso mihin tuorein testikerta päättyy. Jos näkyy virhe niin voit varmasti vaatia takuuvaihtoa (periaatteessa jo tuon levyn itse suorittaman short testin perusteella varmaan onnaisi).

----------

## Obi-Lan

```

 smartctl -l selftest /dev/hda

smartctl version 5.33 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-4 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       10%      6814         375347914

# 2  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      6772         -

# 3  Short offline       Completed: read failure       60%      6771         574321

```

Pitäsköhä tota ruveta tarjoilemaan verkkokaupalle.

----------

## Zarhan

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> Pitäsköhä tota ruveta tarjoilemaan verkkokaupalle.

 

Pitäis. Tuo nykyisten kovalevyjen SMART-toiminnallisuus on varsin kätevä, eikös vain  :Smile: 

----------

## Obi-Lan

No on  :Shocked: 

Enpä aikasemmin tienny smartista muuta ku, että aikoinaan ku se tuli jotkut tais dissailla sitä ja kaverit käyttää sitä kovojen lämpötilan tarkistelemiseen  :Wink:  Katotaa mitä verkkokaupa huolto vastaa ku ton tuloksen lähetin niille.

EDIT. Jo pelkän sähköpostiviestin perusteella sanoivat, että vaihtoon vaan.

----------

## Turska-

Smartmontools ei näyttänyt tukevan sata-asemia (ainakin niin se kovasti väitti). Tiedättekös jotain työkaluja joilla sata-asemia saisi testailtua? A8V:ni aiheuttaa harmaita hiuksia sata-kovojen kanssa ja olisi hyvä päästä varmistamaan, ettei vain kovoissa olisi vikaa. Tosin kumma jos kaksi upouutta eri valmistajien kiintolevyä olisi hajalla...

----------

## Obi-Lan

Smartmontools tulee jossain vaiheessa tukemaan satalevyjä (ilmeisesti versio 6) kunhan libata tukee niitä kanssa. Tällä hetkellä libataan on tehty joku patch millä saa tuen myös sata kovoille. 

Täällä on infoa:

http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

Ja täällä patcheja

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/jgarzik/libata/

Itelläni ei ole vain mitään hajua miten ja minne patcheja pitäis asentaa   :Embarassed: 

----------

